# Photos from my (ongoing) trip....



## Neil_M (Nov 18, 2008)

Flew to Seattle a week last Sunday, Monday did the EB to Essex, Montana to stay at the Isaak Walton Inn for 2 nights, EB to Chicago and pizza with some guy off here on Friday! Then down to St Louis for a week and fly back from Chicago this coming Saturday. More details to follow, but some rail shots are here

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1610483.html

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1612772.html


----------



## Alice (Nov 18, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Flew to Seattle a week last Sunday, Monday did the EB to Essex, Montana to stay at the Isaak Walton Inn for 2 nights, EB to Chicago and pizza with some guy off here on Friday! Then down to St Louis for a week and fly back from Chicago this coming Saturday. More details to follow, but some rail shots are herehttp://50031.fotopic.net/c1610483.html
> 
> http://50031.fotopic.net/c1612772.html


Nice shots, especially at museum. What is this (Chicago part)?


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Aloha

Also want to say nice pictures, I recognize Seattle. but was the freight in the rural area near the Isac Walton Inn?

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 18, 2008)

Alice said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Flew to Seattle a week last Sunday, Monday did the EB to Essex, Montana to stay at the Isaak Walton Inn for 2 nights, EB to Chicago and pizza with some guy off here on Friday! Then down to St Louis for a week and fly back from Chicago this coming Saturday. More details to follow, but some rail shots are herehttp://50031.fotopic.net/c1610483.html
> ...


That's one of those Cascade Talgo trains, just north of Seattle.

I will get round to doing the captions sometime soon!


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 18, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> Also want to say nice pictures, I recognize Seattle. but was the freight in the rural area near the Isac Walton Inn?
> 
> Mahalo
> ...


Yes, the freight stuff in the first batch is at Essex. I was in the Izaak Walton Inn for 2 nights, weather was poor to dismal, but the hotel was very good.


----------



## saxman (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice shots. I'd like to come stay at the Izak Walton Inn soon. What was it like?


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 19, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Flew to Seattle a week last Sunday, Monday did the EB to Essex, Montana to stay at the Isaak Walton Inn for 2 nights, EB to Chicago and pizza with some guy off here on Friday! Then down to St Louis for a week and fly back from Chicago this coming Saturday. More details to follow, but some rail shots are herehttp://50031.fotopic.net/c1610483.html
> 
> http://50031.fotopic.net/c1612772.html



I really enjoyed those photos

Thanx

RF


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 19, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> Nice shots. I'd like to come stay at the Izak Walton Inn soon. What was it like?


Its very good. If you are a light sleeper then a rail facing room might not be a good idea as it gets very busy at night but I didn't find it a problem. On my first night I was the only guest!

Restaurant is very good, there is a 'free' continental breakfast, but the cooked to order stuff is very good. The restaurant stops serving at 8pm, so if you are coming on the WB EB then its probably best to have dinner on the train.

To be honest the only fault I could find was it rained for 24 hours non stop but that's not the hotel's fault really....

Make sure to let them know you are coming by train so they can pick you up.


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 20, 2008)

Had a good day yesterday watching UP freights at Kirkwood, MO. Lots of traffic and very warm and sunny, not like today....

And train 314 was 2hrs 30 late so I had some bonus time there!

Shots from Kirkwood start at the bottom of this page and carry on from there.

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1612772_37.html


----------

